# ISAPI Rewrite mit verschiedenen Domains betreiben.



## ArFiBa (21. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich nutze ISAPI_Rewrite um Urls zu verändern. Allerdings klappt das im Moment nur mit einer Domain. Ich möchte das jedoch noch auf eine andere anwenden.
Wenn ich die Config jedoch so umschreibe wird das nicht berücksichtigt.

```
RewriteRule group.arfiba.de/(.*) /group.php\?group_name=$1
```

Wie muss ich das ändern, damit ich mehrere Urls unterschiedlic ändern kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2005)

Der von dir zitierte Text lässt aber nur auf eine Domain deuten. Vielleicht musst du den ISAPI-Filter auch für die anderen Webs aktivieren? Oder andernfalls das Wildcard an die Domain-Stelle auch richtig setzen.


----------

